# Mi experiencia: Como abrir cuenta en Gibraltar sin falta de desplazarse



## Skhu (15 Oct 2012)

Voy a compartir mi experiencia por si a alguien le puede resultar útil y así recompensar un poco de lo mucho que he aprendido en este foro

1º- Abrir cuenta en cualquier oficina de Barclays España y hacerse miembro de Banca Privada

2º- Una vez tengas asignado tu gestor personal, le solicitas los servicios de Barclays Wealth . Te pedirán la forma de contacto que prefieres. Yo escogí telefono. Un consejo, a no ser que se os de muy bien el inglés, solicitad que os contacten en español, ya que aparte de que va ser una conversación con términos bastante tecnicos, hay acentos bastante dificiles de entender

3º-A la semana me llamaron y aparte de explicarme la operativa, me dieron a elegir donde queria domiciliar mi cuenta: UK, Isla de Mann o Gibraltar y la moneda en que quieres la cuenta (Libra, $ o €). Por razones que no viene a cuento aquí me decanté por Gibraltar y en €

4º-Te envían un formulario a casa (en Inglés), que tienes que rellenar y devolver acompañado de copia de tu DNI compulsada (te lo hacen en tu sucursal de Barclays) y un extracto (de barclays) donde aparezca tu dirección


5º-Aproximadamente en 3 semanas recibes la confirmación de la apertura de cuenta, un talonario de cheques, las claves de internet y las tarjetas de credito

6º-Condiciones: 0 € de mantenimiento de cta y de emision y renovación de tarjeta de credito. Cobran comisión por sacar dinero en cajeros en España, aunque como todo lo demás es negociable, en función de lo apetitoso que seas como cliente

7º- Aquí cada uno verá lo que hace. Notificación al Banco de España de la apertura de la cuenta mediante el BD1. Se puede hacer por internet y es muy rapido y facil

Cualquier duda me preguntais


----------



## ECxxx (15 Oct 2012)

Muy interesante.... Pero de q vale?


----------



## euroburbuja (15 Oct 2012)

Coste de transferencias?


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

muy interesante, a partir de cuanto entras en banca privada en Barclays? 100K?

.


----------



## bullish consensus (15 Oct 2012)

*hi*

y eso a partir de cuanto dinero?
el punto n 7, hay manera facil de que no se entere hacienda?
que interes te dan en los plazos?


----------



## Le Fanu (15 Oct 2012)

Qué bien, ¿eh, Eurobujarra? Ya tienes otro hilo para trollear... :XX:


----------



## Skhu (15 Oct 2012)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Coste de transferencias?



Yo lo he negociado personalmente y a los destinos que me interesan (zona Euro) no me cobran nada. Si cobran comisión de cambio de moneda, por eso me he abierto la cuenta en €


----------



## Vidar (15 Oct 2012)

Y se puede ir allí y abrirla sin más?

.


----------



## sikBCN (16 Oct 2012)

depositos bancarios en euros a que %TAE ?

saludos


----------



## Moroso bancario (16 Oct 2012)

ECxxx dijo:


> Muy interesante.... Pero de q vale?



Joder, pues para abrir un hilo en el foro fardeando de conocimientos financieros ¿Te parece poco?. Que apenas follas y en casa no pintas nada, da igual, te abres una cuenta bancaria en Gibraltar...

Se de buena tinta que si haces un buen depósito te regalan un mono joputa de esos que hay en la Roca.


----------



## currito (16 Oct 2012)

¿y no sería más opaco abrirla en la Isla de Man?


----------



## euroburbuja (16 Oct 2012)

Le Fanu dijo:


> Qué bien, ¿eh, Eurobujarra? Ya tienes otro hilo para trollear... :XX:



lo que mas me gusta es que en todos los hilos surgen fans como tu que se fijan en mí.


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

ECxxx dijo:


> Muy interesante.... Pero de q vale?



Si no lo sabes, es que no te hace falta...no te compliques


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> muy interesante, a partir de cuanto entras en banca privada en Barclays? 100K?
> 
> .



Creo que a partir de 60 K, si tienes buenos ingresos mensuales y te recomienda tu director de oficina ya puedes entrar. No lo puedo afirmar con rotundidad


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> y eso a partir de cuanto dinero?
> el punto n 7, hay manera facil de que no se entere hacienda?
> que interes te dan en los plazos?



Para aceptarte como cliente en Barclays Wealth minimo 30.000 € (pero te cobran bastante). A partir de 50.000 € puedes empezar a negociar condiciones

Si, hay maneras pero no son legales. Ademas si vas a mover cantidades importantes, es facil que te descubran mediante las transferencias...Y si te pillan te pueden crujir

Es mejor abrir una cuenta puente en otro pais, declararla al BDE y luego desde esa cuenta ya puedes enviar el dinero a donde quieras sin que canten las transferencias, ya que los movimientos de la cuenta puente si no exceden los 600.000 € no hay que declararlos...No se si me he explicado

Los depositos no los negocié ya que no era lo que buscaba, de mano me ofrecieron uno al 1,75%


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Y se puede ir allí y abrirla sin más?
> 
> .



Creo que si no eres residente en Gibraltar, necesitas cita previa y "recomendaciones"


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

currito dijo:


> ¿y no sería más opaco abrirla en la Isla de Man?



Probablemente sí, pero no creo que sea buena idea mandar tu dinero directamente allí...mejor usar una cuenta puente


----------



## Vidar (16 Oct 2012)

Tienen secreto bancario? retienen de intereses?

.


----------



## Skhu (16 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Tienen secreto bancario? retienen de intereses?
> 
> .



No, me han informado por escrito de que los rendimientos estaban sujetos a retención y se comunicaban a la hacienda de origen del residente


----------



## Humim (17 Oct 2012)

Se pueden hacer operaciones de bolsa a traves de internet? es decir tiene broker online, si es asi es muy interesante.


----------



## Riemann (20 Oct 2012)

Yo no sé de qué vale.

Si se quiere tener una cuenta fuera de España, en comdirect.de te la abren, no hace falta ser cliente especial, no hay mínimo (bueno, hay que entender alemán escrito, vale). Está swissquote y otras muchas opciones.

Si se quiere tener una cuenta que no se quiere declarar, es mejor abrirla en la isla de Jersey, es el único territorio donde te dan anonimato a cambio de retención. Para abrirla, ir a la web Barclays - Private Banking, Brokerage, Wealth and Investment Management y seleccionar la opción isla de Jersey.

Oye, ¿no estáis un poco locos? Estáis pasando por alto el riesgo de depósito. ¿Qué garantía te dan un depósito en Gibraltar? Debéis saber que Barclays puede quebrar en Gibraltar (por ejemplo, por hacer operaciones de alto riesgo), perderse todo o parte de los depósitos y ni la central ni el Tesoro británico tienen que responder. Por tanto, con cantidades como las que habláis, 100.000€, dividid un poco en cachitos de 25.000 € cada uno, abrid en 5 bancos distintos.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

riemann dijo:


> yo no sé de qué vale.
> 
> Si se quiere tener una cuenta fuera de españa, en comdirect.de te la abren, no hace falta ser cliente especial, no hay mínimo (bueno, hay que entender alemán escrito, vale). Está swissquote y otras muchas opciones.
> 
> ...



80% fgd...


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

con 10.000 puedes abrir cuenta en jersey-gersey-man-gribaltar-london
en libras CHs euros dollars etc...
pagan 0,5%
comision de 30 euros por transferencia hecha, 6 por recibida
mucho papeleo


----------



## Riemann (20 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 80% fgd...



Oye, no digo que pongas en ese dinero en bancos españoles, sino extranjeros pero *distintos*

Y la garantía que puede dar un seguro de depósitos de Gibraltar no creo que sea muy robusta.


----------



## Riemann (20 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> con 10.000 puedes abrir cuenta en jersey-gersey-man-gribaltar-london
> en libras CHs euros dollars etc...
> pagan 0,5%
> comision de 30 euros por transferencia hecha, 6 por recibida
> mucho papeleo



Para concretar, yo estoy en Commerzbank, ¿crees que la garantía de Gibraltar o Jersey es comparable? Jersey está bien por el secreto bancario. Pero ¿Gibraltar?

(Aquí os lo conté), 0 comisión, no tengo mínimo. La única restricción es que sólo puedo hacer transferencias salientes a una cuenta concreta que yo designe.

Si uno está dispuesto a volar a Alemania, https://www.1822direkt.com/ (caja de ahorros de Frankfurt, una Sparkasse, máxima calificación crediticia) te abre una cuenta corriente. Lo malo es la comisión de mantenimiento (4€/mes) y las comisiones por sacar dinero con la tarjeta (la opción de Visa no está para extranjeros)


----------



## Skhu (20 Oct 2012)

La cuenta de la que hablo en Gibraltar esta cubierta por el FSCS ingles al 100% hasta 85.000 Libras, ya que la cuenta depende del Barclays Bank England


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

Skhu dijo:


> La cuenta de la que hablo en Gibraltar esta cubierta por el FSCS ingles al 100% hasta 85.000 Libras, ya que la cuenta depende del Barclays Bank England



pues yo pregunte y esta cubierta sí, pero el FSCS ese cubria el 80%


----------



## Riemann (21 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pues yo pregunte y esta cubierta sí, pero el FSCS ese cubria el 80%



Estoy mirando las condiciones de Barclays (siento el mal formateado, no tengo tiempo)

El problema de Gibraltar es que es lo mismo que UK. Plena transparencia fiscal, ... Pues, hombre, yo prefiero para eso un banco alemán o francés, que no me produce la incomodidad de Gibraltar. Si quiero algo legal, pues me voy a lo que me da mayor sensación de legalidad.

El problema de los demás es que, aunque hay una garantía (pero, ojo, Jersey tiene un máximo del total que su Estado pueda palmar), es hasta que punto uno se fía de que llegado el caso de tener problemas gordos se cumpla.

Abrir una cuenta en la isla de Jersey está bien cuando uno necesita tener dinero oculto. Por desgracia, hay situaciones en que es legítimo hacerlo. Por ejemplo, un deshauciado, que después de quedarse sin casa, sigue debiendo mucho dinero.



> 27.3 Schemes are in place in the following jurisdictions.
> (a) UK, Cyprus and Gibraltar – Financial Services Compensation Scheme
> Compensation is available for both deposits (bank accounts) and certain investments. Compensation is limited
> as follows:
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Oct 2012)

la pregunta es obvia, es igual para residentes que no residentes, no?


----------



## Vidar (21 Oct 2012)

No aporta muchas ventajas, me pregunto entonces por que tantos políticos tienen sus cuentas allí.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No aporta muchas ventajas, me pregunto entonces por que tantos políticos tienen sus cuentas allí.



Porque la pueden abrir en persona y hablando español, ya sabemos que tanto en tecnologia como en idiomas no estan muy puestos los politicos.


----------



## Vidar (21 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Porque la pueden abrir en persona y hablando español, ya sabemos que tanto en tecnologia como en idiomas no estan muy puestos los politicos.



Coño, pues para eso que lo tengan en bankia como rugalcabra. 

Yo me esperaba que darían opacidad a sus comisiones mal ganadas.

Bono es otro de los de cuentas en Yibraltar.

.


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No aporta muchas ventajas, me pregunto entonces por que tantos políticos tienen sus cuentas allí.
> 
> .



porque en caso de corralito, no es zona euro, y UK jamas va a entregar la pasta a España, como por ejemplo podría hacer Andorra, no?


----------



## Skhu (22 Oct 2012)

Eve dijo:


> Pues a mi me dicen 1,5 millones para Wealth, ¿tu lo has hecho a través del director de tu sucursal o directamente en una oficina de banca privada?
> 
> Un saludo.



Los tramites los inicié con mi director de sucursal (donde resido no tienen oficina de banca privada) y fue el quien movió el asunto. Luego ya lo traté y concreté todo con la asesora que me asignaron en Gibraltar


----------



## Riemann (22 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> porque en caso de corralito, no es zona euro, y UK jamas va a entregar la pasta a España, como por ejemplo podría hacer Andorra, no?



Las cuentas en Gibraltar son informadas a Hacienda, con sus saldos. Y ésta, sabiendo qué tienes, tiene medios para coaccionarte. Para estar seguro tendrías que tener secreto bancario, eso sólo lo da Suiza o Jersey.


----------



## Riemann (22 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la pregunta es obvia, es igual para residentes que no residentes, no?



Las condiciones que pegué son para no residentes.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2012)

Riemann dijo:


> Las cuentas en Gibraltar son informadas a Hacienda, con sus saldos. Y ésta, sabiendo qué tienes, tiene medios para coaccionarte. Para estar seguro tendrías que tener secreto bancario, eso sólo lo da Suiza o Jersey.



o en gibraltar la cuenta declarada, y en otro sitio la no declarada

:


----------



## newicelander (25 Nov 2012)

Skhu dijo:


> Probablemente sí, pero no creo que sea buena idea mandar tu dinero directamente allí...mejor usar una cuenta puente




no entiendo lo de la cuenta puente.
quieres decir que la cuenta puente , aunque sea offshore, al ser declarada, puedes despues sacar en españa hasta 600k al año, por que no hay informacion de declarar.
esto no me cuadra.
ademas 600k es mucha pasta, con esto no saltan las alarmas en españa
ienso:


----------



## Kabronias (23 Mar 2013)

Valdria utilizar esta cuenta o una en luxemburgo como cuenta puente para poner a buen recaudo el dinero hacia jersey, panama, etc.???

Que tipo de cuenta seria la ideal como cuenta puente?


----------



## GATANOVATA (12 Nov 2014)

Gracias por compartir los conocimientos.

Tengo dos dudas, 

para apuntarse a banca privada de Barklays que requisitos hay que cumplir??

para la cuenta en Gibraltar ¿ cual es el saldo minimo?

a esa cuenta se puede ingresar directamente desde una sucursal barklays españa o hay que trasnferir ??


muchisimas gracias si me lo quieres contar , y no hagas caso a los post negativos ......es puritita envidia . 

un besazo !!! =^:^=


----------



## Toctocquienes (12 Nov 2014)

"Sin falta de desplazarse" quiere decir que no te has librado de desplazarte.


----------



## Skhu (14 Nov 2014)

GATANOVATA dijo:


> Gracias por compartir los conocimientos.
> 
> Tengo dos dudas,
> 
> ...



En su día, creo recordar que, para que te admitieran en la banca privada de Barclays, tenías que disponer de un saldo minimo de 100.000 €. Tambien te admitían con un saldo de unos 60.000 €, si tenías unos ingresos mensuales domiciliados superiores a 2.500 € y te recomendaba el director de tu oficina. Ahora que los ha comprado "La Caixa" no se si los requisitos seguirán siendo los mismos o habrán cambiado algo

-La cuenta en Gibraltar no tiene saldo minimo, de hecho te la abren con saldo 0 y luego ya tu transfieres la cantidad que te da la gana

-En esa cuenta nos se puede ingresar en efectivo directamente desde España. Eso sí, si transfieres el dinero desde Barclays España, las transferencias son gratuitas

---------- Post added 14-nov-2014 at 20:31 ----------




Toctocquienes dijo:


> "Sin falta de desplazarse" quiere decir que no te has librado de desplazarte.



""Sin falta de"= Sin necesidad...ienso:


----------



## omr (17 Abr 2018)

*gibraltar cuenta*



Skhu dijo:


> Voy a compartir mi experiencia por si a alguien le puede resultar útil y así recompensar un poco de lo mucho que he aprendido en este foro
> 
> 1º- Abrir cuenta en cualquier oficina de Barclays España y hacerse miembro de Banca Privada
> 
> ...



buenos dias,
mira franca mente...yo quiero tener una cuenta bancaria en gibraltar...para poder tener mi dinero seguro,osea que nadie en españa pueda tocar o embargar la cuent...jjjjj...podrias indicarme mejor?
mi correo. omrautosspeed@gmail.com


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Abr 2018)

Joder pomperillo ni has coscado que el post inicial que citas es de 2012 nada menos


----------



## PocoTú (17 Abr 2018)

Ese correo es el de la declaracion?


----------



## FemaleMonkey (12 May 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Ese correo es el de la declaracion?



Dudo lo pille.

Por cierto, buen reflote.


----------



## pinot (15 May 2018)

Desde el momento que informan al Banco de España deja de ser chollo


----------



## elKaiser (18 May 2018)

Supongo que todo esto se hará en base a sociedades; se crea una cuenta a nombre de sociedad gibraltarela en la que el interesado es un simple un apoderado, despues se opera a discrección.


----------



## bourbon (10 Ago 2018)

A mi entender, la opacidad al abrir una simple cuenta en gibraltar es casi absoluta, ya que españa y gibraltar no tienen acuerdos por no reconocer soberanía. Si abren una empresa con intermediario ni te cuento.

A las autoridades españolas, hackcienda etc, no le dan ni la hora.

Con el resto de la ue si, pero con reticencias, pasan los meses y siguen pidiendo documentación y mareo xq viven de ello.


----------

